# Kitten sucks on dogs lips/faces



## nakedcatmom (Aug 19, 2019)

So I have a kitten, I got her at 9 weeks old (yea I know, too young) within the last week shes started sucking on my two boxers faces/lip folds. She kneads and purrs when she does it. It's super cute but I want to make sure a.) this isn't going to give the dogs hickies or somethings
b.) this isn't going to be a negative behavior for her whole life and if it is
c.) how do I stop it


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
We need photos!

I can't see this being a bad thing. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

nakedcatmom said:


> So I have a kitten, I got her at 9 weeks old (yea I know, too young) within the last week shes started sucking on my two boxers faces/lip folds. She kneads and purrs when she does it. It's super cute but I want to make sure a.) this isn't going to give the dogs hickies or somethings
> b.) this isn't going to be a negative behavior for her whole life and if it is
> c.) how do I stop it


Your kitten is doing this to comfort herself for missing her mother. It is probable she was still getting a feed from her mum perhaps once a day and she misses the comfort.

Whether it matters depends on what your dogs think of her doing this. Do they seem bothered?

Also it wouldn't be too good if her sucking made the dogs' faces sore.

It is possible she may grow out if it in time. Though some cats continue to suck on things all their lives for comfort. e.g. fleece blankets, toys, their owner's skin etc.

You could try giving her a child's soft toy to suck on, or a fleecey blanket, as an alternative to the dogs, slipping it gently between her front paws when she is lying on the dogs. But I wouldn't insist on it, as you wouldn't want to upset her. If the dogs don't mind what she is doing, then she is not doing any harm.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My Jasper used to suck my fingers, nose and chin for years. He did stop eventually.


----------

